# Duyuru > Kültür >  Orta asya belgeleri

## anau

Doç. Dr. Haluk BERKMEN Orta Asya bölgesinin bir zamanların önemli bir kültür merkezi olduğundan söz ettim. (Bkz. 31 sayılı Kara Khoto-Tangut-Kutsal Güneş başlıklı yazım) Kara-Khoto’nun batısında ve günümüzde Gobi çölü tarafından yutulmak üzere olan önemli bir şehir bulunmaktadır. üin’in Kansu bölgesinde bulunan bu şehir *Tung Huang, Dunhuang* veya* Dunwang* adları ile anılmaktadır. Tung sözü ile *Tunguz, Tangut, Tankut* ve *Tang* adlarının ilişkili olduğu görüşündeyim. Huang ise doğrudan Türk Hanına işarettir. (Bkz. 18 sayılı Khang/Kagan – Dingir/Ra başlıklı yazım) üeşitli şekillerde telaffuz edilen bu şehrin adına, Türkçe olarak, pekala *Tunghan* diyebiliriz.
 Tunghan şehri belli bir dönemde, uzun bir süre, büyük bir kültür merkezi idi. 1906 ile 1908 yılları arasında bu şehri ziyaret etmiş olan Fransız dil bilimci *Paul Pelliot* (1878-1945) bir oda dolusu el yazmasından 6,000 kadarını çok ucuz bir fiyata satın alarak Fransa’ya taşımıştır. Toplam sayısı *50,000* kadar olan bu yazmalar ve resimler günümüzde dünyanın 29 farklı müzesinde bulunuyorlar. Alttaki resimde solda yazmaların bulunduğu odada çömelmiş olan Paul Pelliot ve sağda Türkçe Orhun abecesi ile yazılı kısa bir bölüm görülmektedir.
 Bu yazıtların Türk Orhun abecesi ile yazılmış olanları çoğunluktadır. Alttaki resimde solda bu yazıtlardan kısa bir bölümü ve sağında Orhun abecesini görmekteyiz. Yazıtın bu bölümünü üç farklı uzman okumuşlardır. Bunlardan ilki Türk yazıtlarını toplayıp kitap halinde yayınlamış olan *Hüseyin Namık Orkun*’dur. Kendisi bu kısmı okuyup *Eski Türk Yazıtları* başlıklı eserinde yayınlamıştır. (Kaynak:Türk Dil Kurumu Yayınları 529, sayfa 288, Ankara, 1987) Daha sonra, aynı yazıyı Kazım Mirşan ve Selahi Diker beyler de ufak farklar getirerek benzer şekilde okumuşlardır. 
 Yazmadaki bu kısa bölüm bir yemin törenini anlatmaktadır. Günümüz Türkçe’si ile yukarıdaki yazılı metni kendi anlayışım çerçevesinde aktarıyorum:
"Yemin töreninin beşinci ay on sekizinde bilge lider (biligüç öngül) ile büyük başlangıcı oldu. (on başlangıp kelti) Yabgu Tutuk, Buzaç Tutuk, üre Börtü Tutuk, Altun Tay Sangun yardımcılık eder. (yarıtmalık erür) Ardından üz Apa Tutuk adlı yüksek kağanımız (ol ongtu kangımığ), Ok adlı yüz otuz er geliriz. (keltimiz)"
 Parantez içinde ve kırmızı harflerle belirttiğim ifadeler yazıtta kullanılmış olan o günün Türkçe’sine ait gerçek sözlerdir. *üngül* sözünün öncü (lider) demek olduğunu ve *ol ongtu* ile yükselmiş (yönetici olmuş) anlamına geldiğini görüyoruz.
 ün-Türk toplumlarında, en eski tarih öncesi dönemlerden itibaren yemin törenlerinin kayda geçirilecek kadar önemli olduklarını görüyoruz. Bu törenler büyük topluluklar karşısında yapılır, yemin eden kişi “*Tolu*” denen bir kutsal içeceği içerdi. (Bkz. 17 sayılı Akhenaton, Khan, Aton başlıklı yazım) Kutsal içeceğin kabı ise genelde içi boş dağ keçisi boynuzu olurdu. Bu tür bir kabın seçimi tesadüf eseri olmayıp /yükselme, yüksekte durma/ kavramını da içermekte idi.
 Ayrıca yazıdaki sözcükler iki nokta üst-üste ile ayrılmaktadırlar. Aynı özelliği hem İtalya’daki *Osk* yazıtlarında, hem de Girit adasındaki Lineer-A yazıtlarında görmekteyiz. (Bkz. 49 sayılı Yazının Gelişimi başlıklı yazım) Yazı tarzının bu özelliği de tesadüf eseri olamaz. üyle anlaşılıyor ki, farklı coğrafyalara göç etmiş olan, fakat aynı kök kültürden türemiş olan insanlar gittikleri bölgelerde hem yazı tarzlarını hem de geleneklerini korumuşlardır.

----------

